# Buffer trails saga...



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

I've got a quick question on buffer trails.

My wife's phantom black A5 was machine polished by Audi and when I got it back it was covered in buffer trails. Only visible in direct sunlight but looked awful.

So I tried to cure them by hand using AG Super Resin Polish. Spent a long time using the SRP with a Megs foam applicator. After I then put a layer of Collinite 476 on. Thought I'd done a good job but then I saw them the next week again in direct sunlight. A lot fainter but still there.

So I booked car back in at Audi to get it corrected again. I thought it would be best to remove the SRP and collinite before I go in to try and highlight the trails. I've just this afternoon sprayed a diluted Virosol solution with some Megs Gold Class down each side of the car. Left to sit for a few mins before power washing off. Then cleaned whole car, towelled down with some detailing spray.

Problem now is that I can't see the trails. It's sunny spells here, and I've just spun the car round to put into direct sunlight and I just can't see them.

So my question - could those trails have actually been wax trails and not actual paint damage? I was thinking if they've applied a wax by machine at Audi then perhaps it's the hard set wax causing the trails. My SRP efforts removed most of these although I could still see something. Seeing as virosol strips wax off then perhaps this has been the solution?

Just a bit baffled as I'm about to take the car to Audi on Wed and have a go at them about something I can't currently see.

Comments appreciated.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Buffer trails can be a multiple of things..

If using a wool mop, the wool will inflict its own swirls and trails..

A compounding pad and compound will leave trails..

Products not worked or broken down enough will cause trails..

A fine polish on a machine should sort them, maybe Dodo Lime prime on a finishing pad should sort..


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

dooka said:


> Buffer trails can be a multiple of things..
> 
> Products not worked or broken down enough will cause trails..
> 
> A fine polish on a machine should sort them, maybe Dodo Lime prime on a finishing pad should sort..


Perhaps it was the wax not broken down properly then, so the virosol has just lifted it off. I'll give it a good inspection tomorrow and report back either way...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I have the same problem, so will be interested to hear what you find. I intent to take of the wax with fairly liquid soon then machine polish with mazerna final finish, will this solve the problem??

I will be using a da6-pro


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

sTTranger said:


> I have the same problem, so will be interested to hear what you find. I intent to take of the wax with fairly liquid soon then machine polish with mazerna final finish, will this solve the problem??
> 
> I will be using a da6-pro


Yep

Also, I used Finish Kare 1000p sealant for the first time a couple of months back when it was still pretty cold. Put it on a bit too thick in places and after buffing off I notice what looked like swirls in the paint. Was just the sealant that hadn't buffed off. Looked just like small scuffs and scratches in places. Had to use a quick detailer and a bit of pressure to remove these last bits.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like possible wax hologram...


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Sounds like possible wax hologram...


Think that's what mine must have been too then on the A5 seeing as virosol of all products got rid of them. Glad I didn't have to take it into the dealer to be honest as I had no idea who was taking the machine polisher to the car!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like possible wax hologram...
> ...


What is virasol??


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

It is a non acidic yet still quite 'aggressive' industrial cleaner which is great on wheels although does 'lift' and remove wax. Read about it first on this forum here - viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115764. Very impressive cleaner and dirt cheap as you dilute it...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Virosol is good stuff, dilute to taste.. It a citrus degreaser..

As for fairy liquid, only if you want to strip all protection off, it will take a few washes, but at least you will be able to inspect the bare paint for holograms, if still there, you will need a light polish, if not, then you need to look at your application technique..

Get your hands on a decent 200+ Lumen torch, as they will pick out holograms, and a lot cheaper than a 3M Sun Gun. LED Lenser or Fenix are both good torches for the job..

Wax holograms are from not letting your wax dry properly before removal, try a few wipe downs with some qd..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

will this show the holograms??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UltraFire-400-Lum ... 0456424652


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

it states 400 Lumens, so it should..










with a 200 lumen torch..


----------

